# Wisconsin Dells, Wi: DnD or SW:SE game



## FreeXenon (Nov 21, 2007)

I am looking for an every other week game in the Wisconsin Dells/Reedsburg/Baraboo area. I currently have my primary gaming group that meets every other week, but I need more game time. I am looking for a group that is a little flexible on play times as my life is really busy and my time with my wife is very important. I am looking for a group that plays primarily on Saturdays (after 12:00 - 3:00) with options to change to Sunday (after 12:00 - 3:00) and possibly Friday nights. I could consider other nights to play, but that will be at the mercy of my wife's work schedule (she works nights and pretty much every Friday, Saturday, and Sunday after 3:00pm).

I do not mind joining and existing group and missing some sessions on the off weeks if the group plays every week. I am willing, but prefer not to, start a group of my own. I do not prefer to DM as I do not have the time to dedicate to DMing, but prefer to play.

We could meet first so you can get a feel for me and my play style. I am really flexible having played in Monty Haul and 'Wow, its fifth level and I finally have a magical weapon... that I cannot use.' campaigns.


----------

